
Udacity's Flying Car Nanodegree - kylesf
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/19/you-can-learn-to-build-aerial-taxis-with-udacitys-new-flying-car-nanodegree/
======
ashraym
Launches in 2018, it'll be exciting to see the content!

